# corks



## MUMBA (Oct 29, 2006)

anyone no where to get custom prited corks


----------



## KyleW (Oct 30, 2006)

i know a company that does etched branding into corks, is that what you are after?


----------



## MUMBA (Nov 1, 2006)

yes do you have a link thanks


----------



## dizzyswimmer (Nov 5, 2006)

I would like to know where to get them also. Thanks


----------



## smurfe (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorry I had missed this post earlier and apologize for such a late answer. If you are looking for Custom Printed Corks call George at The Winemakers Toy Store. He can get custom corks made.

Phone Number is 866-417-1114

http://www.finevinewines.com/Home-Wine-Making-Custom-Corks.asp

Smurfe


----------



## MUMBA (Dec 17, 2006)

Ada Potemra

ACI Cork USA

2870 Cordelia Road, Suite 150

Fairfield, CA 94534

Phone (707) 426-3566

Fax (707) 426-2358

E-Mail: [email protected]

http://www.acicorkusa.com/

this is a place i found very cheap and fast nice people to


----------

